# What new in the TT MY18?



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Does anybody know what's new in the TT MY18?

So far (Based on S-line):

Sound & Confort pack
MY18: Heated seats, parking plus, hill hold assist and B&O
MY17: Deluxe auto air conditioning, rear parking sensors and B&O

Rear parking sensors:
MY18: Standard
MY17: Optional

Auto dimming rear view mirror:
MY18: Standard
MY17: Optional

I'll try and update the thread as much as I can.
Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Is Car Play finally available in the UK on the TT ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you pay, Pretty sure its listed under Audio now. But it's very poor (i have it on another Audi) even with a separate central screen. I cant imagine how bad it would be in the TT with just a single screen.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

patatus said:


> Is Car Play finally available in the UK on the TT ?


Yes, try your configuration Tool, Audi Smartphone Interface is the Option, but it has expensive prerequisites.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Excellent! about about the S-tronic gear box? still the old 6-speed it seems? no 7-speed S-tronic?
It doesn't seem to be possible to get magnetic ride anymore on the 2.0 TFSI quattro?


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

patatus said:


> Excellent! about about the S-tronic gear box? still the old 6-speed it seems? no 7-speed S-tronic?
> It doesn't seem to be possible to get magnetic ride anymore on the 2.0 TFSI quattro?


No changes to the gearbox by the looks of it. Maybe on the MK4?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Most cars have now moved over to the 7 speed DSG, its just a matter of time and maybe marketing as to when this happens.
A3/S3 moved over mid model.

No one here knows Audis future plans.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

It was late 2010 (MY11)when the MK2 got a new engine/gearbox (210PS I had one)
That was 5 years in, we are only 2.5 years in on the MK3.

But who knows!

I still think the MK4 will be hybrid.


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

I have specced the audi Smartphone Interface on my TTS-R. I haven't seen it for real and there doesn't seem to be much more information on it but given the overall spec it seemed to be logical to have it.

I'll let you know in September! I assume previous MYs didn't have this option?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I have to say that I have grown to love all the extras my car has. But one for me is a complete waste of time.

Now called the Smartphone Interface.

For the phone box to charge your phone you need to buy the audi phone case for your phone, I have to say it's very nice (£35).
But since I plug my phone into one of the USB ports in the phone box with a Audi small flexible cable(£52  ) for better playback than bluetooth for music through B&O. The phone is on charge anyway.

So unless you just want to pop you phone in the box and use bluetooth then it will be great.


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

Are you confusing Audi Phone Box with Audi Smartphone Interface? I thought the phone box option is now standard with the Technology Pack with Audi Connect.

I assumed Smartphone Interface is like Apple Car Play in other manufacturers.

Could be wrong.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> I have to say that I have grown to love all the extras my car has. But one for me is a complete waste of time.
> 
> Now called the Smartphone Interface.
> 
> ...


So have you actually got a phone to wirelessly charge? Others have said it never works.

I didn't spec the phone box but as my TTS became MY18 the box was added because it is now in the tech pack.

I have the iPhone 7 plus so there is no Audi case. Just 3rd party qi pads you can hide inside any case.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

TTpete said:


> Are you confusing Audi Phone Box with Audi Smartphone Interface? I thought the phone box option is now standard with the Technology Pack with Audi Connect.
> 
> I assumed Smartphone Interface is like Apple Car Play in other manufacturers.
> 
> Could be wrong.


 You are correct. And supposedly car play in particular is crap. And if you add this you cannot switch it off unless you disable Siri on the phone


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

You are correct I did not explain it well. 
Like jonstatt says....

@jonstatt
The Rep had the Audi case and it was very nice looking. He showed it me and yes it did work when in the phone box his and mine are iphone 6.
I just plug it in and that's it!

6/6s
https://store.audi.co.uk/audi-iphone-6-wireless-charging-case21002.html
Just do not get the point of having to put it in a case to charge it. Just plug the damm thing in 

The Audi cable is a rip off price everyone was saying the price was silly even the guy in parts. But it will last me a long time. I like that on the USB connection it has a joint so it folds 90* and sits really well and the connection is nice and tight into the phone, quality bit of kit I have to say. I was using an apple cable but it was driving me mad.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

I thought the dealers give away free cables with a new car


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, you get a free cable. 
CarPlay crap only works via the cable, not wireless. indeed if you disable siri it stops CarPlay taking over some of the features. (like voice and phone integration).


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

jonstatt said:


> I thought the dealers give away free cables with a new car


Mine was Second hand. Am a poor boy


----------



## icehot (Jun 4, 2017)

Can anyone explain how CarPlay works / looks on TT since it only has the one screen...

The dealer couldn't explain when I asked...


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

TTS MY18 gains the four ring Audi logo puddle lights, and also includes plain lights if you want to swap them out.

BUT, they have removed the active door side reflectors. In fact the passive reflectors are now much higher up on the side of the door instead.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

jonstatt said:


> TTS MY18 gains the four ring Audi logo puddle lights, and also includes plain lights if you want to swap them out.
> 
> BUT, they have removed the active door side reflectors. In fact the passive reflectors are now much higher up on the side of the door instead.


The Audi logo and quattro door light were both listed as options when I configured my TTS. :x


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Macauley said:


> Does anybody know what's new in the TT MY18?
> 
> So far (Based on S-line):
> 
> ...


All of the above is included on my MY15 TTS as standard here in NZ :lol:


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

This is what I am talking about that has changed to the worse for MY18. This is on a TTS that has the LED lighting. As you can see it is now just a passive reflector positioned higher up on the door card


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jonstatt said:


> TTS MY18 gains the four ring Audi logo puddle lights, and also includes plain lights if you want to swap them out.
> 
> BUT, they have removed the active door side reflectors. In fact the passive reflectors are now much higher up on the side of the door instead.


That seems to be how it goes. Audi gives with one hand and takes with the other.
With the MY17 change they gave you the arm rest but swapped leather door cars for alcantara. But some reason I got both.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Perhaps I am just missing it, but it appears that the leather pack is no longer available on the sport or sline models as an option. Also the electric lumbar adjustment is no longer available on the sport as an option.

If this is the case. I am surprised as Audi seem to thrive on extensive option lists as away of extracting more money from customers.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Why have Audi put passive reflectors on 2018 model year TT's with LED lighting pack?

Seem a backwards move? Liked them on my previous car (2015 model) surely cant have cost much to put them on a £40,000 plus car.

Regards


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

It's as has already been said, they add certain things on and take certain things off when the model year changes. They're not just going to keep adding on kit without removing anything as this would cost them money and we all know they don't like that.

As mine is a late MY17 I have the active door reflectors but I didn't get the Audi rings puddle lights. Good job I took the ones out of my MY16 before I sold it 8)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I see on the configurator that leather seats are no longer available on the Sport models. Also the choice of wheels is reduced to just now.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Why have Audi put passive reflectors on 2018 model year TT's with LED lighting pack?
> 
> ...


I assume as you have a TTS that you got the 4 rings LED lighting for the puddle lights and extra plain lights you can swap them with?


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

jonstatt said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Hello

Got the 4 ring LED puddle lights, but never got the extra plain ones?

Regards


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

jonstatt said:


> I thought the dealers give away free cables with a new car


I never had one the guy just told me to use the one that came with the phone. :roll:


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Got the 4 ring LED puddle lights, but never got the extra plain ones?
> 
> Regards


Hmm....maybe you have been short changed then as I doubt my dealer would have just given them on their own. The plain lights were in a blue spare parts box and was left in the glovebox. Maybe yours are under the carpet in the boot?

One final possibility is that the dealer was left to fit the 4 rings lights instead of the factory on my car, which was the first week of MY18 manufacture and that the car had originally been fitted with the plain ones.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

ChadW said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the dealers give away free cables with a new car
> ...


Yep when I picked up my car I was told they no longer give a free cable. However I did notice on the German and French Audi configurator sites, you can request both USB and iPhone cables for free.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

jonstatt said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Notice that the latest brochure says the TTS has audi ring pool lights as standard but when I configured mine around 1st July 17 they were optional as well as the quattro signage. These were not discounted by car wow either as the dealer has to fit them once the car has been delivered. My dealer actually fitted the audi ring instead of my original request for quattro but did not say anything as once I saw them they look better in real life. The dealer offered me a box with the original lights in but did not bother to take them.


----------

